# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الخصومة المدنيه طبقا لقانون المرافعات التونسي

## سالي جمعة

الخصومة

إن الدعوى لا تختلف عن الخصومة فالثانية هي امتداد إجرائي للأولى أي أنّ الدعوى بمجرد رفعها تتخذ شكل الخصومة لأنها مرحلة المنازعة والمجادلة بين الطالب والمطلوب وبهذا الاعتبار فالخصومة ليست سوى مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى أو هي الدعوى في مرحلة تحقيقها وتهيئتها للحكم .

فالخصومة حسب ابن منظور هي الجدل أي مقابلة الحجة بالحجة وهذا المفهوم يبرز خاصية أساسية من خصائص النزاع القضائي تتمثل في كونه "مبارزة" بين المتقاضين بحضور القاضي.

فالنزاع المدني عبارة عن "مبارزة قضائية" يقتضي بطبيعته دعوة "المتبارزين" ليجابه كل واحد الآخر بما لديه من حجج وذلك في حدود إطار الادعاءات وطلبات كل واحد منهم وفق قيود مضبوطة يعبر عنها بالقواعد الإجرائية تهدف إلى تفادي هضم الحقوق.ولإنصاف المتقاضين أقرّ المشرع جملة من الأحكام القانونية الواجب إتباعها عندما تعرض النزاعات على المحاكم. 

الجزء الأول: مفاهيم عامة
المبحث الأول: المباد ئ الـعامة
الفقرة الأولى: مبدأ ملكية الدعوى المدنية للاطراف

يعني هذا المبدأ أنّ الأطراف هم الذين يرفعون دعواهم ويضبطون محتواها من حيث الطلبات والموضوع وكذلك إنهاء الخصومة فهم يسيطرون على الدعوى سواء على مستوى وجود الخصومة أو على مستوى تحديد مادة النزاع.فهم اللذين يملكون وحدهم حقّ إثارة الخصومة وتسييرها وإنهائها باعتبارها ملكا لهم ، وذلك انطلاقا من فكرة أن النزاع المدني لا يهم بالأساس إلا مصلحة المتقاضين الذين يتحكمون فيه لأن القاضي لا يمكن أن يتعهد بنزاع مالم يرفع أمامه. وهذا المبدأ لم يتبناه المشرع التونسي بصورة صريحة إلا أننا نجد له صدى بالفصل 70 م م م ت بما أنه قيد القاضي عند النظر في الدعوى بالوقائع التي يدلى بها الخصوم.

وقد حظي هذا المبدأ لدى الفقه الفرنسي بالدرس على عكس الفقه التونسي أو العربي واختلفوا في تحديد مفهومه. ويرى الأستاذ جون فانسون Jean Vincent أن الأطراف هم الذين يسيرون الدعوى وأنه على القاضي أن يبقى محايدا ويتبنى هذا المفهوم الأستاذ روجي بيرو Roger Perrot. في حين أن الأستاذ هنري موتالسكي يرى أن هذا المبدأ يترك للأطراف وحدهم تحديد موضوع وسبب النزاع وعليه فإن الأطراف هم الملزمون ببيان وقائع الدعوى وموضوعها وأدلتها والطلبات الأخيرة ومستنداتها, فالقاضي مقيد بالحدود التي وضعها أطراف النزاع لنزاعهم, فليس له أن ينظر في وقائع لم توجد في عريضة الدعوى، لأن المحكمة تمثل مرفقا عاما والخدمات التي تقدمها لهم هي أن تنظر في نزاعاهم بمجرد انعقاد الخصومة وانعقاد الخصومة من عمل الأطراف وحدهم وتتم بمجرد تبليغ عريضة الدعوى إلى المطلوب أو بمجرد تقييد الدعوى لدى كتابة محكمة الناحية. وعند تقديم ملف الدعوى للمحكمة يبدأ القاضي في تهيئة القضية للفصل كما حددها الأطراف.

وعلى هذا الأساس فإن انعقاد الخصومة ومواصلة السير في القضية من عمل الأطراف كما يمكن للأطراف أن يضعوا حدّا للخصومة بالصلح تطبيقا للفصول 1458 م ا ع أو بالإسقاط المنصوص عليه بالفصل 1120 م ا ع والذي يقتضي أن يسقط أحد الأطراف حقه في مواصلة التداعي.
الفقرة الثانية: مبدأ المواجهة

من خصائص النزاع القضائي كونه مبارزة بين المتقاضين يبادر بها احدهم وهو المدعي ويواجهها المدعى عليه ، ذلك هو المقصود بمبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم.

ولقد اتفق الفقهاء على أن مبدأ المواجهة ليس سوى تطبيقا وتجسيما لحق أشمل وأعمق هو حق الدفاع ، ويحتل لذلك مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم مكانة مرموقة ضمن المبادئ الأساسية المنظمة للإجراءات المدنية ، وخصصت له بعض التشاريع الحديثة أحكاما عديدة وخاصة مجلة المرافعات المدنية الفرنسية الجديدة التي أقرت المبدأ صراحة في الفصول 14 و15 و17 وخاصة 16 الواقع تنقيحه في 12 ماي 1981 الذي أوجب على القاضي أن يعمل على احترام مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم وأن يلزم الأطراف على احترام ذلك المبدأ لأنه " من العناصر الأساسية لحقوق الدفاع " . وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن واجب احترام مبدأ المواجهة في التشريع الفرنسي ليس مفروضا على محاكم الأصل فقط بل يمتد أيضا لمحكمة التعقيب بالرغم من انها محكمة قانون ، وهو ما كرسه الفصل 1015 من م م م الفرنسية الجديدة الذي جاء فيه " أنه على رئيس الدائرة بمحكمة التعقيب إشعار الأطراف بالمستندات القانونية التي يظهر أنه من الممكن إثارتها من طرف الدائرة تلقائيا لنقض القرار المطعون فيه ودعوتهم لتقديم ما لهم من ملحوظات في أجل يعينه . وأقر المشرع اللبناني مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم في المادة 372 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجديدة وكذلك المادة 373 التي نصت على أنه " يجب على القاضي في أي حال أن يتقيد وأن يفرض التقيد بمبدأ المواجهة فلا يجوز له أن يعتمد في الحكم أسبابا أو إيضاحات أدلى بها أحد الخصوم أو مستندات أبرزها إلا إذا أتاح للخصوم الآخرين مناقشتها وجاهيا ولا يصح إسناد حكم إلى أسباب قانونية أثارها من تلقاء نفسه دون أن يدعو الخصوم مقدما إلى تقديم ملاحظاتهم بشأنها" .

أما بالنسبة للمشرع التونسي فقد نصّ صراحة على مبدأ المواجهة بالفصل 4م م م ت:"لكل خصم حق الاطلاع على أوراق النازلة وعلى جميع الوثائق التي أدلى بها خصمه".
الفقرة الثالثة: مبدأ حياد القاضي

يجمع الشرّاح على أن تقيد القاضي المدني بواجب الحياد هو خير ضامن لحقوق الدفاع في النزاع المدني ، ويفهم من مبدأ حياد القاضي أدبيا أن " لا ينحاز القاضي لأحد الخصوم " ، أما المفهوم الفني للحياد فالمقصود به أن لا يعمد القاضي إلى اعداد وسائل الدفاع وأن لا يسعى في احضارها ، ولا يمكن للقاضي نتيجة لذلك أن يؤسس اقتناعه إلا على عناصر الإثبات التي أدلى بها الخصوم ، إحتراما لحقّ كل فرد في الدفاع عن وجهة نظره بالطريقة التي يريدها ، وقد كان هذا المبدأ معروفا في الفقه الإسلامي، إذ روي عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال " إنما أنا بشر وأنكم تختصمون إلي و لعل بعضكم أن يكون ألحن(أقوى) بحجّتة من بعض فأقضي له على نحو ما أسمع منه، ومن قضيت له بشيء من حق أخيه فلا يأخذ منه شيئا فإنما أقضي له بقطعة من نار" .

أما بالنسبة للقانون التونسي فقد اقر الفصل 12 مرافعات مبدأ حياد القاضي إذ نص على أنه "ليس على المحكمة تكوين أو إتمام أو إحضار حجج الخصوم" .، وقد اعتبر جل الفقهاء في تونس أن الأمر يتعلق بالحياد الاختياري للقاضي إذ أن الفصل 12 لا يمنع المحكمة من تكوين الحجج للخصوم أو اتمامها أو احضارها ، كما لا يوجب عليها ذلك .و ما يؤكد أن الفصل 12 يكرس مبدأ الحياد الإختياري في الإثبات هو ما ورد بالفصول 86 و87و114 م م م ت فهذه النصوص خولت للمحكمة مباشرة أو بواسطة القاضي المقرر إجراء الأبحاث التي تراها لازمة من سماع بينات أو إجراء توجهات أو اختبارات أو تتبع دعوى الزور، أي أن المشرع خول للمحكمة القيام بأي عمل من الأعمال الكاشفة للحقيقة، ونص الفصل 87 م م م ت في نفس الإتجاه ، على أن للقاضي المقرر مطالبة محامي الخصوم بما يراه لازما من الإيضاحات والوثائق الإضافية أو القيام بالتوجهات والإذن بالإختبارات ، مما يفهم منه سعيا من جانب المحكمة لإتمام أو تكوين أو احضار حجج للخصوم .

وقد كرّس فقه قضاء محكمة التعقيب في كثير من الحالات الحياد الإيجابي للقاضي ويظهر ذلك من خلال عديد القرارات الهامة نذكر منها القرار التعقيبي المدني عدد 4867 المؤرخ في 22/1/1981 " أن استيضاح إدارة البريد من طرف المحكمة لمعرفة ما دفع به المكتري من عرض معين الكراء لا يعد تكوين حجة للخصم وبالتالي لا يعد خرقا لأحكام الفصل 12 م م م ت " . وهذا الموقف ورد أيضا في القرار التعقيبي عدد 8765 المؤرخ في 30 ماي 1974 والذي نص " أنه للمحكمة في نطاق حقها في الكشف عن الحقيقة أن تأذن من تلقاء نفسها بإجراء اختبار ولا يعد ذلك منها سعيا لتكوين حجة الخصم وعملها هذا لا يعد خرقا للفصل 12 م م م ت بل هي أعمال تندرج في إطار الفصل 84 م م م ت القديم والفصل 86 م م م الجديد. وأكدت محكمة التعقيب آن أ الفهم الصحيح للفصل 12 م م م ت في قرارها عدد 5697 الصادر في 13 جويلية 1981 " أن الفصل المذكور لا يقتضي الحظر على المحكمة أن تسعى في تكوين حجة الخصوم وإنما أعفاها من القيام بذلك تلقائيا حسب صريح نصه".
المبحث الثاني: الأعمال والمهل الإجرائية
الفقرة الأولى: تحديد الأعمال والمهل الإجرائية
إجراءات التبليغ:

القاضي مطالب من التأكد من وصول عريضة الدعوى للمطلوب بصورة قانونية ولا يتم ذلك ألا إذا تم تحديد المقر الذي سيتم فيه التبليغ وتحديد الوضعيات التي يكون عليها المقصود بالأعلام وتّّمّّّ احترام شكليات التبليغ.
تحديد المقر الذي سيتم فيه التبليغ

لقد حدد الفصل (7) م م ت " المقر الأصلي للشخص هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه عادة والمكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص مهنته أو تجارته ويعتبر مقرا أصليا له بالنسبة للمعاملات المتعلقة بالنشاط المذكور والمقر المختار هو المكان الذي يعنيه الاتفاق أو القانون لتنفذ التزام أو القيام بعمل قضائي"
تحديد الوضعيات التي يكون عليها المقصود بالإعلام.

عديدة هي الوضعيات التي يكون عليها المقصود بالإعلام وقد نصت الفصول 8 و 9 و 10 م م م ت على وضعيتين يكون عليها وهي المبلغ له المقيم بتونس, ويكون على حالتين, المبلغ إليه المعلوم المقر والمجهول المقر والمقصود بالإعلام المقيم بالخارج.
المقصود بالإعلام المقيم بتونس:
= - المبلغ إليه المعلوم المقر: =

إذا تم التبليغ للشخص نفسه أو في مقره الأصلي أو المختار في صورة وجوده يكون الأمر منتهيا حسب منطوق الفصل 8 م م م ت. أما إذا لم يجد عدل التنفيذ المطلوب إعلامه فعليه حينئذ أن يسلم نظير محضر الإعلام إلى وكيله أو خادمه أو مساكنه شريطة أن يكون مميزا ومعرف بهويته بصورة صحيحة, كما بين قرار الدوائر المجتمعة عدد 6425 المؤرخ في 15/07/1983 وأشار الفصل 8 م م م ت إلى صورتين تحدثان في التطبيق كثيرا. الصورة الأولى هي أن يمتنع من وجده من تسلم النظير والصورة الثانية إن لا يجد بالمقر أحدا فيترك نسخة من محضر الإعلام ويسلم نسخة إلى عمدة المكان إذا كان المقر واقعا في منطقة ريفية ونسخة إلى مركز الشرطة إذا كان المقر في وسط حضري. ويتولى في 24 ساعة توجيه مكتوب مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ يعلم فيها المقصود بالإعلام بصورة التبليغ. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن توجيه الرسالة يجب أن يتم بصورة دقيقة وذلك بتوجيهها إلى المقر الأصلي في التاريخ المحدد وبالعنوان المضبوط وقد أكدت م ت في قرارها 9888 المؤرخ في 7/3/1984 " إن تبليغ عريضة الدعوى طبق الفصل 8 م م م ت وتوجيه الرسالة المضمونة بعد 24ساعة مع نقص في العنوان تسبب في عدم وصولها يكون به التبليغ باطلا".
= - المبلغ إليه مجهول المقر: =

بين الفصل 10 م م ت حالتين, الحالة الأولى من كان معلوم المقر ثم أصبح مجهول, والحالة الثانية من كان مجهول المقر ولم يعرف مقر في الماضي والحاضر. في الحالة الأولى يسلم النظير إلى عمدة المكان لآخر مقر معروف أو إلى رئيس مركز الشرطة, في الحالة الثانية يعلق نظير الإعلام بالمحكمة المتعهدة ونظيرا آخر بمركز الولاية. وما يلاحظ في هذه الوضعية أن عدل التنفيذ إذا ما اتبع موجبات الفصل 10 م م م ت يكون التبليغ صحيحا وقانونيا. وهي في الحقيقة افتراض قانوني وضعه المشرع ليكون عليه التبليغ. وليتم اعتباره قد تم ولو لم يتم بصورة فعلية.
= المقصود بالإعلام المقيم بالخارج: =

إذا كان المقصود بالإعلام مقيما بالخارج وكان معلوم المقر يوجه نظير الإعلام إلى مقره وفي عنوانه الصحيح بمكتوب مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ. أما إذا كان مجهول المقر بالخارج فإن النص سكت ولم يتوقع تبليغ افتراضي كما فعل مع مجهول المقر المقيم بتونس, ويمكن القياس عليه في صورة التبليغ لمجهول المقر المقيم بالخارج.
احترام شكليات التبليغ:

إن رقابة القاضي عند النظر في ملف الدعوى تمتد لتشمل الشكليات التي أوجب القانون التبليغ بمقتضاها وقد أشار الفصل 6 م م م ت إلى عديد البيانات التي من الواجب أن تضمن في محضر التبليغ واستعمل المشرع صيغة الوجوب " يجب أن تشتمل على ما يأتي", وتعداد البيانات على سبيل الحصر تحقق 3 غايات ، الغاية الأولى الوصول إلى احترام مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم وتوفير كل الإرشادات اللازمة للمطلوب والغاية الثانية ضمان أكبر قدر من النزاهة في التبليغ والإعلام, أما الغاية الثالثة إضفاء الصبغة الرسمية على المحاضر التي يحررها العدل المنفذ بوضع توقيعه اعتبارا أن العدل المنفذ هو مأمور عمومي وبذلك يعتبر الاستدعاء حجّة رسمية على معنى الفصل 442 م ا ع.

و على هذا استقر موقف فقه القضاء التونسي, وخاصة الدوائر المجتمعة القرار عدد 27728 المؤرخ في 13 أفريل 1995 الذي جاء فيه " وحيث اقتضى الفصل 6 م م م ت وجوب تضمين محضر العدل المنفذ بيانات منها ما جاء بالفقرة 6 منه المتعلقة بوجوب إمضاء العدل المنفذ على كل من الأصل والنظير وهو إجراء أساسي باعتبار أن العدل المنفذ مأمور عمومي وأن محضر الاستدعاء هو حجة رسمية على معنى الفصل 442 م ا ع, وأن عدم إمضاءه من ذلك المأمور العمومي يفقده صبغة الحجة الرسمية ولو توفرت البيانات الأخرى".
الآجــــــــــــال

إن الآجال تختلف باختلاف نوع المحكمة المرفوع أمامها النزاع ومكان إقامة المطلوب استدعاءه كشخص طبيعي أو معنوي. فكيف يتم احتساب هذه الآجال.
تنوع الآجال أمام المحاكم.

يتثبت القاضي عند النظر في ملف الدعوى وذلك حسب المحكمة التي ينتمي إليها وحسب نوع القضية المنشورة أمامه من مدى احترام المتقاضي آجال استدعاء لخصمه للمثول أمام المحكمة فإن كان التثبت من طرف حاكم الناحية فإنه انطلاقا من الفصل 48 م م م ت فإن المطلوب لا بد أن يمكن من ثلاثة أيام منذ تاريخ استدعائه. وإن كان الحاكم ينظر استعجاليا فإن الاستدعاء ينطلق منه وهو الذي يحدد الاستدعاء في اليوم نفسه أو من ساعة إلى أخرى وذلك حسب تأكد وخطورة موضوع النزاع.

أما إذا كان النزاع مرفوعا أمام المحكمة الابتدائية فإن القاضي يتأكد من أن المدعي مكن خصمه إذا كان مقيما بتونس من 21 يوما على الأقل من تاريخ بلوغ الاستدعاء إليه للمثول أمام المحكمة. أما إذا كان المطلوب مقيما بالخارج أو كان من المؤسسات العمومية أو الدولة فإنه يستدعى للمحكمة 60 يوما من تاريخ بلوغ الاستدعاء إليه بصورة قانونية. وإذا كان الإعلام قد تم برسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ فإن القاضي يتثبت من وجود علامة البلوغ ضمن أوراق الدعوى وما يلاحظ بصورة خاصة أن الآجال في القانون التونسي غير موحدة " فأجل الاستئناف هو عشرون يوما من تاريخ الإعلام بالحكم كما يوجب القانون. حسب ما نص عليه الفصل 134 م م م ت وينزل هذه الأجل إلى 3 أيام في القضايا المنظورة استعجاليا. وفي القضايا التي نص عليها الفصل 89 م م م ت والتي تستدعي الفصل فيها على وجه السرعة لصبغة التأكد التي عليها وأجل الاستئناف في قضايا الطلاق هو 30 يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم القاضي بالطلاق، والطعن بالتعقيب محصور في أجل لا يتجاوز 20 يوما من تاريخ الإعلام بالحكم الاستئنافي المطعون فيه بصورة قانونية. وفي قضايا التماس إعادة النظر فإن المشرع بالفصل 158 م م م ت نص على أن ميعاد الالتماس ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ الظفر بالسبب الداعي للالتماس" وقد حدد الفصل 156م م م ت حالات الطعن في الحكم النهائي بالتماس إعادة النظر.
كيفية احتساب الآجال

إن القاعدة التي حددها المشرع لضبط نقطة انطلاق احتساب الآجال بحسب نوع المحكمة وتبتدئ من تاريخ العريضة والاستدعاء للمطلوب في الطور الابتدائي ومن تاريخ بلوغ الإعلام بالحكم كما يجب للمحكوم أو تاريخ الظفر بالسبب الداعي بطلب الالتماس. وقد أشار الفصل 141 م م م ت أن الأجل المضروب للاستئناف عشرين يوما تبتدأ من تاريخ بلوغ الإعلام بالحكم كما يجب للمحكوم عليه ما لم ينص القانون على تاريخ آخر أو طريقة أخرى. وبالفعل نص الفصل 140 م اع على أن يوم ابتداء عد مدة الأجل لا يكون معدودا منه و إن قدر بالأيام فإنه يتم عند تمام اليوم الأخير منه. وبالتالي فإن نقطة انطلاق عد الآجال تبتدأ من اليوم الموالي للإعلام بالحكم أو الاستدعاء للجلسة وكذلك عند احتساب المدة فإن اليوم الأخير منها لا يحتسب وعند حلول الأجل يتأمل القاضي إن كان اليوم الأخير منه عيد رسمي اعتبر مكانه اليوم الذي يليه وإن كانت العطلة لأكثر من يومين يزاد من الأجل أكثر من يوم ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن آجال الطعن يمكن أن تتوقف أو تنقطع إذا ظهرت الأسباب الداعية لذلك ويمكن حوصلتها في ثلاثة أسباب: موت المحكوم عليه أو فقدانه لأهلية التقاضي أو زوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه. مما يفرض إعادة إعلام واستدعاء الورثة أو أطراف النزاع المعنيين به.
الفقرة الثانية: جزاء الأعمال والمهل الإجرائية =

نصّ الفصل 13 م م م ت المسقطات كلها وجوبية وتتمسك بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها والسقوط (La déchéance, la forclusion) هو الجزاء المستوجب لعدم مراعاة الأجل الذي حدده القانون وهذا الجزاء يختلف من ناحية عن البطلان لأن الأول مرتبط بالآجال والثاني يتعلق بإخلال إجرائي. ويختلف من ناحية أخرى في أثر كل واحد فالقاضي عند التصريح بالسقوط فإن الطرف الصادر ضده الحكم لا يمكن له تجديد الطلب للمحكمة لسقوط حقه فيه. على عكس البطلان الذي يمكن تجديد الطلب إذا ما تلافى الخلل الوارد في إجراءه.

ومثلما بينا سابقا فإن الإجراءات تختلف باختلاف درجة التقاضي ونوع المحكمة وموضوع النزاع محل النظر و يمكن حوصلتها فيما يتعلق بالمسائل الإجرائية البحتة في الأصناف التالية: صنف يتعلق بأجل الاستدعاء وصنف بأجل الطعن وصنف آخر بأجل تقديم ملف الدعوى للمحكمة وصنف آخر بأجل رفع الدعوى عند المطالبة بحق شخصي. وقد رتب المشرع الجزاء الواجب ولا يملك القاضي إلا أن ينطق به. وما يلاحظ أن هذه الآجال لا تقبل القطع ولا التعليق باعتبار أن الآجال تختلف عن التقادم وهذا التمشي مساير لفقه قضاء محكمة التعقيب وخاصة قرارها عدد 4371 المؤرخ في 25/12/1980 الذي جاء فيه "إن قواعد القطع والتعليق الخاصة بمضي المدة الطويلة لا تنطبق على المسقطات الوجوبية المنصوص عليها بالفصل 13 م م م ت".

إن الآجال يبدأ سريانها انطلاقا من نقطة محددة من الزمن. فمن الاستدعاء للمثول أمام المحكمة الابتدائية ينطلق الأجل من تاريخ تبليغ العريضة والاستدعاء كما يجب قانونا. فإن لم يتم التبليغ وفق الفصول 7-8-9-10-11 م م م ت فإن الأجل لا ينطلق في احتسابه وهو نفس المنطلق عند الطعن بالاستئناف أو بالتعقيب فلا يسري الأجل إلا من تاريخ الإعلام بالحكم المطعون فيه كما يجب. وفي صورة عدم الإعلام بالحكم مطلقا فهل يسقط الأجل؟ مبدئيا تبقى إمكانية مفتوحة إلى حدود سقوط العمل بالحكم بعد مدة 20 سنة إذ لم يعد صالحا للتنفيذ.

وفي صورة القيام بالدعاوى في حدّ ذاتها فإن منطلقها هو حصول الحادثة التي ترتب عليها الالتزام وقد أكدت محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 4352 المؤرخ في 6/3/1980 أنّ " دعوى القيام بالغرامات من أجل الطرد التعسفي تسقط بمضي عام من تاريخ الطرد ولا وجود لقطع لهاته المدّة. وهي من المسقطات وتتمسك بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها" وكما جاء في القرار عدد 010684 بتاريخ 9/10/1984

" نصّت أحكام الفصل 126 م ح ع أنه لا تقام دعوى نقض القسمة إلا في ظرف عام من تاريخ وقوعها وهو أجل مسقط".

وتجدر الإشارة أن هناك حالات يمكن قطع الآجال وهي حالات جاءت بالنص نذكر منها موت المحكوم عليه, صدور حكم بناء على ورقة مزورة أو على شهادة زور أو عدم الاستظهار بحجة منعت بفعل الخصم. وفي هذه الحالات لا يبدأ سريان الأجل إلا من تاريخ إعلام الورثة أو من علم المحكوم ضده بثبوت الزور أو ظهور الحجة. فإذا تبين أن الإعلام بالحكم لورثة المحكوم ضده لم يتم أصلا لا يمكن القول بانقطاع الأجل في حين أنه لم يبدأ. وهذا ما أكدته محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 9617 بتاريخ 12/9/1983 بقولها " من لم يكن طرفا في النازلة ولم يتداخل فيها وهو من ورثه الخصم لا يقال فيه خصم ولا يسقط استئنافه لعدم التعرض له في عريضة الاستئناف".

ويمكن القول في هذا المجال أن الأجل لا يقبل القطع والتعليق ولو مع وجود القوة القاهرة مثلما نستشفّّّ ذلك من القرار التعقيبي عدد 11608 بتاريخ 29/01/1976 الذي جاء فيه " إن عدم قيام المستأنف بما أوجبه الفصل 134 و 136 م م م ت يترتب عليه سقوط الاستئناف ولو مع وجود القوة القاهرة" وهو نفس المنحى الذي توخاه فقه القضاء في مسألة فقدان الأهلية التي لا تأثير لها على السقوط في الآجال.

وتأسيسا على ما تقدم يمكن القول أن القاضي في تقديره لمسألة حصول العمل القضائي في الأجل القانوني أو بعده لا يملك سلطة تقديرة واسعة بل هو مطالب في مرحلة أولى باحتساب وعدّ الأجل فإن كان موافقا لمقتضيات القانون واصل النظر في الأصل وإذ لم يكن كذلك فإنه يقضى بطرح القضية إذا خالف المتقاضي موجبات للفصل 72 م م م ت تطبيقا الفصل 79 م م م ت كما أنه يقضى برفض الطعن شكلا لوجوده خارج الأجل القانوني سواء كان الطعن بالاستئناف أو التعقيب. وفي صورة رفض الطعن فإن المحكوم ضدّه لا يمكنه إعادة رفع دعواه ولو كان الأجل لا يزال مفتوحا لأن السقوط يتصل بالحق في الإجراء فيمنع القيام به في المستقبل وهذا الموقف مستقر لدى فقه القضاء التونسي من ذلك القرارات التعقيبية التالية: قرار مدني عدد 250 مؤرخ في 10/6/1976 والقرار عدد 6562 مؤرخ فـي27/10/1981 والقرار عدد 35107 المؤرخ في 21/9/1992 . وأضاف القرار الأخير إلى جانب ذلك أن المشرع لم يوكل تقدير المبطلات والمسقطات إلى المحكمة بل أنه عدّد حالات السقوط والبطلان والتي لا تؤخذ بطريقة التأويل والقياس. وعلى هذا الأساس فإن مسألة تقدير السقوط لا دخل للقاضي فيها فهو لا يملك إلا أن يصرّح به فقط بدون تأويل أو قياس.

فهل أن القاضي سيتبع نفس التمشي عند النظر في الإخلالات الإجرائية خارج إطار السقوط المنصوص عليه بالفصل 13 م م م ت؟.

إن القاضي من خلال نظره في التنصيصات الوجوبية بعريضة الدعوى يستند إلى ما قرره المشرع طبق الفصل 14 م م م ت الذي يستند إلى ثلاثة معايير في توظيف البطلان كجزاء للإخلال بالإجراء, المعيار الأول يتعلق " بأن لا بطلان بدون نصّ" والمعيار الثاني حصول مساس بقواعد النظام العام وأحكام الإجراءات الأساسية, أما المعيار الثالث فهو حصول ضرر للمتمسك بالبطلان. وعلى هذا الأساس يمكن تقسيم البطلان الوارد بالفصل 14 م م م ت إلى نوعين, بطلان مطلق وتعنيه الفقرة الأولى من الفصل14 م م م ت وبطلان نسبي نصت عليه الفقرة الثانية من نفس الفصل.
 حالات البطلان المطلق عند الإخلال بالإجراء اللازم:

لقد نصّ الفصل 14 م م م ت في الفقرة الأولى على ثلاث حالات يكون فيها الإجراء باطلا بطلانا مطلقا لأنه أطلق يد المحكمة في إثارته من تلقاء نفسها وهذه الحالات هي:

أولا: الحالة التي نصّ القانون على بطلانها ولتحديد هذه الحالات لابد من الرجوع إلى النصوص المتفرقة للتعرف عليها ومن أمثلة ذلك ما نصّ عليه القانون بالفصل 11 م م م ت والفصل 71 م م م ت والفصل 92 م م م ت وغيرها من النصوص الأخرى التي نصت صراحة على البطلان. وهنا لا يملك القاضي إلا إثارة البطلان وبالتالي التصريح برفض الدعوى شكلا.

ثانيا: الحالة التي يقع فيها مساس بقواعد النظام العام: وعلى المستوى الإجرائي فإن " مناط النظام العام يكمن في الغاية التي من أجلها وضع الإجراء" واعتبارا لتذبذب هذا المفهوم فان القاضي مطالب بتقدير الأجراء الذي فيه مساس بقواعد النظام العام و توظيف الجزاء الذي رتبته القانون. وعليه وعلى هذا الاعتبار تعامل فقه القضاء التونسي مع هذا المفهوم في العديد من القرارات بحيث أنه بالتمعن في عمل المحاكم يمكن معرفة الإجراءات التي تمس قواعد النظام العام و عليه يمكن اعتبار أن مخالفة مواعيد أو أجال الحضور أو مخالفة الفصل 6 م م ت أو عدم إطلاع النيابة العمومية في حالات العرض الوجوبي عليها المنصوص عليها بالفصل 251 م م ت. أو مخالفة قواعد التبليغ المنصوص عليها بالفصول 8إلى 11م م ت، إخلالات فيها مساس بالنظام العام.

ثالثا: أحكام الإجراءات الأساسية: الإجراء أساسي هو ما نصّ على وجوبه المشرع لغاية حسن سير القضاء واحترام حقوق الدفاع والمساواة أمام مرفق القضاء ويصبح المفهوم واسع ويخضع لاجتهاد القاضي عند تقديره للإجراء هل أن الإخلال به يعطل سير القضاء ويحرم أحد الأطراف من حقه في الدفاع عنها، وقد إستعمل فقه القضاء التونسي مفهوم الأجراء الأساسي كلما كان الأجراء يكتسي أهمية قصوى في ضمان حسن سير الخصومة أمام القضاء. و اعتبرت الدوائر المجتمعة في قرارها المدني عدد 27728 بتاريخ 13 أفريل 1995 " إن عدم إمضاء العدل المنفذ هو إجراء أساسي كما اعتبرت محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 1241 المؤرخ في 29 مارس 1997 أن عدم ذكر العنوان بكل دقة هو خرق لإجراء أساسي". وعليه يمكن القول أن جزاء الإخلال بالإجراء الأساسي هو البطلان المطلق الذي يعيب الإجراء ويرتب رفض الدعوى لعدم استيفاءها لشروطها الشكلية التي أوجب القانون توفرها.
 حالات البطلان النسبي:

وهي الحالة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الثانية من الفصل 14 م م م ت بحيث أن مخالفة هذه القواعد التي تهم مصالح الخصوم الشخصية. ولا يمكن المطالبة بالبطلان إلا في صورة توفر شرطين أساسيين, الشرط الأول هو حصول ضرر للمتمسك البطلان والشرط الثاني أن يثير الخلل قبل أن يخوض في الأصل وهذا ما يترتب عليه أن القاضي لا يثير البطلان من تلقاء نفسه بل أنه يحكم به في صورة توفر الشرطين المذكورين آنفا. كما يمكن أن يتم تلافي البطلان وذلك بتصحيح الإجراء الخاطئ. غير أنه في الصورة المعاكسة التي لا يتم فيها تلافي البطلان ولا يثيره الطرف الذي من المفروض إثارته هل أن القاضي مطالب بإثارته عوضا عنه؟ لقد استقر فقه القضاء على اعتبار ما يتعلق بمصلحة الخصوم من مشمو لاتهم فقط إلا أن القاضي عليه أن يجتهد في وضع الحدّ الفاصل بين مصالح الخصوم ومتعلقات النظام العام فكلما كان الإجراء ماسا بتلك القواعد فإنها تخرج عن نطاق مصالح الخصوم رغم ما تكتسيه أحيانا مصالح الأطراف من أهمية بالغة ترتقي إلى مرتبة النظام العام. ومن الناحية العملية الصرفة بالتأمل في الفصول 70 م م م ت و 130 م م م ت و 183 م م م ت نلاحظ أن المشرع في معرض حديثه عن التنصيصات الواجبة في عريضة الدعوى المرفوعة أمام المحكمة الابتدائية أو في عريضة الطعن بالاستئناف أو بالتعقيب يتحدث بصيغة الوجوب "يجب" وهذا اللفظ تكرر في الفصول الثلاثة، مما يجعل فقدان أي تنصيص من التنصيصات المذكورة يعرض العريضة للبطلان. غير أن صبغة الوجوب في هذه النصوص بالأخص في الفصل 70 م م م ت تتسم بالمرونة على اعتبار أن المشرع وضع صيغ لتلافي الخلل.إذ يلاحظ أن الفصل 71 م م م ت هو الذي نصّ على بطلان العريضة وأورد ثلاث صور: الصورة الأولى بطلان العريضة لوجود خطأ أو نقص في بيان اسم ولقب المدعي عليه أو المحكمة أو تاريخ الجلسة أو لم يقع مراعاة مواعيد الحضور. والصورة الثانية بطلان العريضة عند السهو فيها على التنصيص بوجوب تكليف محامي يقدم جوابه مع ما له من مؤيدات في أجل أقصاه يوم الجلسة والتنبيه موجه إلى المطلوب في الدعوى. والصورة الثالثة إذا لم يقع إبلاغ الخصم نسخا من مؤيدات الدعوى. وقد وضع المشرع حلولا لهذه الإخلالات وخصّ كل صورة بإجراء معين يصححها.

في الصورة الأولى إن الإخلال يزول بحضور المدعي أو محاميه والحضور هنا قرينة على أن الخلل الوارد في العريضة لم يؤثر على المطلوب بدليل وجوده هو أو محاميه.

في الصورة الثانية عند السهو على التنبيه عن المطلوب بوجوب تقديم جوابه كتابة بواسطة محامي في يوم الجلسة وعدم تبليغ نسخ المؤيدات له. فإن الخلل يزول بمجرد جواب المحامي في يوم الجلسة على الدعوى. وهو ما يؤكد عدم تأثير الخلل على حق الدفاع.

واعتبر فقه القضاء أن الإخلال بالتنصيصات الوجوبية لعريضة الدعوى أو الطعن موجهة في الأصل إلى المطلوب وطالما كان الخلل غير مؤثر عليه فإنه من الوجيه تصحيحه ومواصلة النظر عند عدم إثارته. وفي صورة إثارة الخلل فإن العريضة تبطل ويصرح القاضي برفض الدعوى شكلا. وهو نفس الرأي الذي تبناه القرار التعقيبي المدني عدد 37367 المؤرخ في 24/10/1995 (غير منشور) حيث جاء في إحدى حيثياته " وحيث تكفل المشرع صلب الفصلين 13 و 14 م م م ت ببيان متى يكون الإجراء باطلا أو ساقطا ولم يوكل أمر ذلك للمحكمة وتأسيسا على ذلك فإنه ليس للقاضي أن يصرح بسقوط إجراء ولا بالتنصيص على بطلان لم يقرره المشرع وحيث يخلص من ذلك أن الإجراء إذا لم يكن أساسيا ما دام لم يرتب القانون على مخالفته البطلان". وما يلاحظ أن القاضي عند النظر في صحة القواعد الإجرائية يحتكم على سلطة تقدير واسعة إذا كان المفهوم غير محدد النطاق كمفهوم النظام العام أو قواعد الإجراءات الأساسية. وتكون تلك السلطة محدودة إن كان البطلان منصوصا عليه فلا يملك في هذه الحالة إلا التصريح به بدون اجتهاد.
الجزء الثاني: اجراءات الخصومة
المبحث الأول: اجراءات الخصومة التنازعية
الفقرة الأولى: اجراءات الخصومة التنازعية العادية
رفع الدعوى / عريضة الدعوى:
التنصيصات الوجوبية في عريضة الدعوى

رفع الدعوى لدى المحكمة يتم عمليا بواسطة محضر استدعاء وعريضة الدعوى وقد اقتضى الفصل 6 والفصل 70 م.م.م.ت. أن يكون كلّ واحد منهما مشتملا على بيانات وجوبيه فبالنسبة لعريضة الدعوى فيتعين أن تكون مشتملا على عدّة تنصيصات وجوبيه وأساسية وهو ما ينص عليه الفصل 70 م.م.م.ت. (نقح بالقانون المؤرخ في 3 أوت 2002):"يجب أن يبين بعريضة الدعوى اسم كل واحد من الخصوم ولقبه ومهنته ومقره وصفته وعند الاقتضاء عدد الترسيم بالسجل التجاري ومكانه ووقائع الدعوى وأدلتها وطلبات المدعي وأسانيدها القانونية والمحكمة الواقع الاستدعاء للحضور لديها وتاريخ الحضور سنة وشهرا ويوما وساعة.

وإن كان الخصم شخصا معنويا يجب أن يشتمل المحضر على اسمه ومقره الاجتماعي وشكله القانوني إن كان شركة وعدد ترسيمه بالسجل التجاري ومكانه.

كما يجب أن تتضمن العريضة التنبيه على المستدعى بتقديم جوابه كتابة مصحوبا بالمؤيدات بواسطة محام بالجلسة المعينة لها القضية وإلا فإن المحكمة تنظر فيها حسب أوراقها...".

والجدير بالملاحظة من خلال هذا الفصل وأنّ المشرّع أهتم ببعض التنصيصات ورتب لها جزاء البطلان في صورة الإخلال بها وهي البيانات المتعلّقة باسم ولقب المدعى عليه أو المحكمة أو تاريخ الجلسة أو عدم مراعاة مواعيد الحضور أو عدم التنبيه على المدعي عليه بتقديم جوابه طبق الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 70 أو إذا لم تبلغ له نسخة من المؤيدات، فإن المشرّع رتب جزاء البطلان في صورة الإخلال بهذه البيانات الوجوبية طبق الفصل 71 م.م.م.ت. ولكن البطلان وذلك بحضور المدعي عليه أو محاميه إذا كان الخلل متمثل في الغلط أو نقص في بيان اسم المدعي عليه وبتقديم الجواب عن الدعوى إذ كان الخلل متمثل في عدم التنبيه عليه بتقديم جوابه عن الدعوى ولكنه سكت عن بقية التنصيصات في العريضة، مثل وقائع الدعوى وأدلتها وطلبات المدعي وأسانيدها القانونية، فهل يمكن اعتبار هذه التنصيصات غير وجوبيه في عريضة الدعوى؟ أم أنّ المشرّع ترك باب الاجتهاد مفتوحا أمام الفقه وفقه القضاء لتحديد إ كانت وجوبيه أم لا ؟

إذا ما تصورنا أن النزاع المدني هو مبارزة بين الخصوم وهي معركة إجرائية يحاول فيها كل طرف كسب نقاط على حساب خصمه، ولئن كانت المبادرة إجرائيا للمدعي من خلال تقديم طلباته ومؤيّداته في عريضة الدعوى بما يصيّره في موقع الهجوم وقد أكد هذا الاتجاه الدكتور أحمد هندي حال تعريفه للطلب بأنّه "الإجراء الذي يعرض به الشخص على القضاء إدعاء طالبا منه الحكم له بما يدّعيه على خصمه والطلب إذا أجيب أدّى إلى الحكم لمقدمه بشيء على خصمه فهو وسيلة هجوم" .

وبالتالي فإن تعريف الطلب كوسيلة هجوم لا يقتصر على المدعي ذلك أن المدعى عليه الذي لا يكتفي غالبا بالردّ على طلبات خصمه سواء بتنفيذها أو بتقديم ما يثبت عكسها بما يصيّره في موقع المدافع بل أنّه يلجأ بدوره إلى تقديم طلبات تجبر خصمه على الإجابة عليها ممّا يصيره بدوره في موقع المهاجم وعلى هذا الأساس فإن العريضة المقدّمة لكتابة المحكمة يجب أن تحتوي على وقائع الدعوى وأدلتها وطلبات المدعي وأسانيدها القانونية طبق الفصل 70 م.م.م.ت. وبالتالي يكون الطلب مشتملا على عنصرين:

يتمثل الأول في موضوع الطلب : أي ما يطلبه المدعي من القضاء وهذا الطلب يمكن أن يكون إلزام شخص بأداء مال أو إقرار وجود حق كما يمكن أن يهدف إلى إنشاء مركز قانوني جديد مثلا : طلب الطلاق. ويتمثل الثاني : في سبب الطلب : أي الأساس الذي يستند إليه الطلب في الدعوى ولئن لم يخصص المشرع التونسي أحكاما تتعلق بسبب الدعوى إلاّ أن محكمة التعقيب عرفته في إحدى قراراتها بأنّه "الواقعة التي نشأ عنها الالتزام أو تولد عنها الحق الذي يستند إليه المدعى في طلبه من أن يكون عقدا أو شبهه أو جنحة أو شبهها قانونيا" . وبالتالي فإن المدعي له الحرية في تقديم طلباته صلب عريضة الدعوى ووفق ما يراه متماشيا مع مصلحته الشخصيّة وما يحمي حقه ممّا يجعل دعواه مركزة وبالتالي يمكن اعتباره إجراء وجوبي وأساسي في عريضة الدعوى.

إلاّ أن هذه الحرية الممنوحة للمدعي في تقديم طلباته ينبغي أن تكون مشروطة ومقيدة ويتمثل هذا القيد في وجوب احترام مبدأ وواجب النزاهة الذي يفرض على المدعي أن ينص بعريضة دعواه على كل طلباته القانونية بصفة مدقّقة وواضحة حتى يتمكن الخصم من فهمها والردّ عليها في آن واحد.

إلى جانب الطلبات التي يمكن اعتبارها إجراء وجوبي وأساسي وواجب التضمين صلب عريضة الدعوى والذي يجب أن تكون متماشية مع وقائع الدعوى فإننا نجد من بين التنصيصات التي سكت المشرّع عن ترتيب جزاء لها هي المتعلقة بالأسانيد، والجدير بالملاحظة وأن مسألة الأسانيد طالها التنقيح المدرج بمجلّة المرافعات في 01/09/1986 إذ اقتضى الفصل 70 من المجلّة المذكورة أن تشتمل عريضة الدعوى على أسانيدها القانونية إذ لم يعد الأمر يقتصر على ذكر الأسانيد فقط مثلما جاء به النص القديم، فالأسانيد نوعان، أولهما واقعي وثانيهما قانوني وقد عبّر النّص القديم عن ضرورة ذكر الأسانيد الواقعية بما أوجبه من بيان (وقائع الدعوى وأدلتها وطلبات المدعي) ثم أردف كلمة (وأسانيدها) دون تحديد وهو ما حصل منها تكرار المعنى نفسه فارتأى المشرّع رفع الالتباس بموجب التنقيح الأخير بأن وضّح بأن المقصود منها هي الأسانيد القانونية.

ولكن السؤال الذي يبقى مطروحا هو الجزاء المترتب عن إهمال المدعي لبيان الأسانيد القانونية الواجب التضمين صلب عريضة الدعوى؟ وهل يمكن اعتبار هذه الأسانيد القانونية بمثابة الإجراء الأساسي الواجب التضمين صلب عريضة الدعوى؟ هذه التساؤلات سنحاول الإجابة عنها في الجزء الثاني من هذا البحث. خاصّة وأن المشرّع لم يرتب جزاء لها في صورة الإخلال بها.

كذلك من المسائل الهامّة والتي جاء بها تنقيح 1986 هي مسألة وجوب التنبيه على المستدعى ضمن العريضة (بتقديم جوابه كتابة مصحوبا بالمؤيّدات بواسطة محام بالجلسة المعنية لها القضيّة وإلاّ فإن المحكمة تنظر فيها حسب أوراقها) يبدو أنّ هذه الفقرة قد وقعت إضافتها للتأكيد على مقتضيات الفصل 68 من م.م.م.ت. الذي ينص على وجوبيه المحامي في القضايا المدنية المعروضة على المحاكم ولتذكير المطلوب بالطريقة التي يتعين عليه توخيها للجواب رغم أنه محمول على العلم بالقانون الذي لا يعذر الجاهل بجهله له.

ويمكن اعتبار وجوب التنبيه هو إجراء أساسي وذلك لعدّة أسباب أهمها :

تمكن المطلوب من الإطلاع على أدلة ووثائق الدعوى قبل تاريخ الجلسة حتى يكون بإمكانه إعداد جوابه عنها وتقديمها في أول جلسة وبهذا نكون قد حققنا اقتصادا في الوقت واختصارا في الإجراءات.

كذلك هو إجراء أساسي لأنه يكرس مبادئ عامّة حاول المشرّع إضفاءها وهي حماية حقوق الدفاع، إذ بمقتضى هذا التنبيه الكتابي الموجه للمدعى عليه فإنّ هذا الأخير يقوم بإعداد وسائل دفاعه وإحضار حججه ليفند ما ادعاه خصمه وبالتالي يمكنه مواجهة هذا الأخير.

 لكن هذا الإجراء لا يخلو أيضا من بعض السلبيات خاصّة المتعلقة بواقع المتقاضي التونسي وظروفه إذ يفترض أن يكون المدعى عليه غير أمي بل أن يكون متمتّعا بمستوى ثقافي وقانوني يمكنه من فهم صيغه ذلك التنبيه وقادرا على الاتصال بمحاميه في أقرب وقت وهو ما ليس متاحا لأغلبية المتقاضين من الطبقة البسيطة.
التوابع الوجوبية للعريضة (مؤيدات الدعوى)

إنّه من أهم الإجراءات الحديثة التي كرسها المشرّع التونسي بمجلّة المرافعات المدنية والتجاريّة بعد تنقيح غرّة سبتمبر 1986 ما نص عليه الفصل 69 م.م.م.ت. الذي أوجب تبليغ نسخ من المؤيّدات للمطلوب صحبة عريضة الدعوى وقد نص الفصل على ذلك إذ جاء فيه "ترفع الدعوى لدى المحكمة الابتدائية بعريضة يحررها محامي الطالب يبلغ نظيرا منها مصحوبة بنسخ من المؤيّدات..." كذلك يستمد هذا الإجراء مقوماته من الفصل 4 م.م.م.ت. الذي نصّ على "لكل خصم حق الإطلاع على أوراق النازلة وعلى جميع الوثائق التي أدلى بها خصمه"

ذلك أن كل دليل يتقدّم به المدعي لا بدّ أن يعرض على المدعى عليه حتى يطلع عليه ويناقشه طبقا لمبدأ المواجهة ، وقد أكّد على ذلك الحكم الاستئنافي الذي جاء ناصا"إن الغاية من الإجراء الذي أتى به الفصل 69 والمتمثل في تبليغ نسخ من المؤيّدات للمدعى عليه صحبة نظير من عريضة الدعوى إنّما هو تمكينه من المعطيات اللاّزمة لإعداد جوابه عن الدعوى" وانطلاقا ممّا سبق ذكره سنحاول تحليل هذا الإجراء :

تعتبر مؤيّدات الدعوى من التوابع الضرورية للعريضة وجزء لا يتجزأ منها فهما لا ينفصلان دائما سواء عند التبليغ وهو ما سنأتي على ذكره فيما بعد أو عند تقديم ملف الدعوى لكتابة المحكمة. فالمقصود بالمؤيّدات الحجج التي يدلي بها القائم بالدعوى حيث يحرص هذا الأخير على عرض كل ما هو ضروري ومناسب لإقناع القاضي بصحة ما ادعاه على أن تكون هذه المؤيّدات مدعمة لطلبات المدعى ولموضوع الدعوى.


رقابة القاضي على التنصيصات الوجوبية بعريضة الدعوى وتوابعها.

إن رقابة القاضي على مضمون عريضة الدعوى تختلف باختلاف إن كان المحامي وجوبيا أم لا. فأمام حاكم الناحية نص الفصل 43 م م م ت " ترفع الدعوى لدى حاكم الناحية بعريضة كتابية يسلمها الطالب أو من يمثله لكتابة المحكمة وتشتمل على اسم ولقب وحرفة ومقر الطالب موضوع الدعوى وطلباته" وبمجرد تلقي العريضة يأذن الحاكم باستدعاء الأطراف بالطريقة الإدارية كما يمكن له أن يأذن المدعي باستدعاء خصمه بواسطة رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ أو بواسطة العدل المنفذ تطبيقا للفصل 44 م م م ت. إن بساطة الإجراءات أمام حاكم الناحية تنقلب إلى رقابة صارمة من لدن القاضي بالمحكمة الابتدائية على أساس وجوبية المحامي الذي يفترض أن يكون ملمّا بالقواعد الإجرائية إذ هو مطالب بتحقيق نتيجة ألا وهي إنجاز الإجراءات أمام المحكمة الابتدائية كما يقتضيها القانون وكل خطأ في ذلك يعد من الأخطاء المهنية في حقه.

فهو مطالب بتحرير عريضة الدعوى وتبليغها إلى خصمه وأن يبين فيها جملة التنصيصات الواردة بالفصل 70 م م م ت وأن ينبه على خصمه بوجوب تكليف محامي يقدم جوابه مصحوبا بالمؤيدات وأن يعد أدلة الدعوى وما تقتضيه من وثائق وحجج وأن يبين الأسانيد القانونية التي أسست دعواه أو أن يختار من يبين الأسانيد في صورة تعددها الأضمن لموكلة لتحقيق مبتغاه.

وعند استئناف الدعوى أمام محكمة الدرجة الثانية فإن عريضة الاستئناف المقدمة للمحكمة تتضمن نفس التنصيصات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 70 م م م ت يضاف إليها بيان الحكم المستأنف و عدده وتاريخه.
الحضور

تفاديا لهضم حقوق الدفاع وإنصافا للمتقاضين أوجد المشرع عديد الضمانات التي تحمي حق الدفاع وتصونه ، ومن أهم هذه الضمانات حضور المطلوب باعتبار انه من اوكد ضمانات حق الدفاع في النزاع المدني ضرورة استدعاء الخصم و إحاطته علما بموضوع الدعوى الموجهة ضدّه حتى يتمكن من الدفاع عن نفسه. لهذا السبب، حمل المشرّع المدّعي واجب استدعاء المطلوب و أخضع هذا الاستدعاء لشكليات مشددة تضمن حصول العلم للمطلوب بما هو موجه ضدّه ، غير أن احترام حقوق الدفاع لا يقتصر على مجرّد حصول العلم بتحريك الدعوى إذ في حضور المطلوب تكريسا لمبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم . و الحرص على حضور الخصوم هو من ضمانات حقوق الدفاع، و في هذا الإطار أكّد فقه القضاء التونسي ان غياب الخصم ليس إقرارا بالحق المدّعى به او الفعل المنسوب اليه و تبنت محكمة التعقيب الفرنسية نفس هذا الاتجاه .

علما و ان من القوانين المقارنة من اعتبر تغيّب المدّعي موجبا للحكم لصالح الدعوى و مثال ذلك قانون مقاطعة جنيف سويسرا و كذلك قانون المرافعات الألماني. و يمكن القول أنه من المستقرّ عليه وجوب ان لا يحكم على شخص دون ان تسمع اقواله، و يكفي لتحقيق هذا الغرض ان يكون قد وضع في مركز يسمح له بالدفاع عن مصالحه فإذا ما تخلّف، فإن إهماله يجب ان لا يؤدي إلى عرقلة سير الخصومة، فالحماية تمنح لمن يستحقها و الحضور رخصة و عبء في نفس الوقت و لا يمكن بأي حال ان يشكل خطأ او جريمة تنسب للخصم كما لا يمكن أن يعد تنازلا عن حقه في الدفاع .

و في إطار التوفيق بين تأدية الوظيفة القضائية على احسن وجه و في نفس الوقت مراعاة مصلحة الخصم الغائب ، اخذ المشرّع التونسي بالحضور القانوني و وضع قواعد يعتبر الخصم بمقتضاها حاضرا في الخصومة و إن لم يحضر، فإذا ما حضر محاميه و قدّم جوابه في الجلسة الأولى فالمحاكمة تعتبر وجاهية بقطع النظر عن حضوره الشخصي من عدمه و من باب أولى فإن تغيبه لاحقا لا تأثير له .

على أنه بالرجوع إلى القانون المقارن نلاحظ حرصا أكبر على تمكين المطلوب من الحضور شخصيا لما للمحاكمة الوجاهية من مزايا ، و في هذا السياق اوجب المشرّع المصري إعادة الاستدعاء حتى تتاح للمطلوب فرصة اخرى للحضور و ذلك على معنى الفصل 85 مرافعات. و نجد نفس هذا الحرص لدى المشرّع الفرنسي بأن أعطى للقاضي المدني إمكانية مراسلة المطلوب المتغيّب مرّة ثانية وفق ما جاء بالمادة 471 من مجلة المرافعات المدنية الفرنسية الجديدة .


-نظام الاثبات

إنّ الحريّة المعترف بها للأطراف في عرض الحجج والمؤيّدات على القضاء تستوجب التقيد بالبيانات المقبولة قانونا في المنازعات المدنيّة والتي جاء بها الفصل 427 م.إ.ع الذي نص على أنّ "البيّنات المقبولة قانونا خمس هي : إقرار الخصم / الحجة المكتوبة/ شهادة الشهود/ القرينة/ اليمين والامتناع من الحلف . كما يجب احترام التفرقة بين نظام إثبات التصرفات القانونية ونظام إثبات الوقائع القانونية. فالقاضي في النزاع المدني يكون اقتناعه من خلال وسائل ونظام الإثبات السابقة الذكر لذا فحرية الخصوم في عرض الأدلة والمؤيّدات ترتبط بالوجه الذي رسمه القانون لذا فإن حكام الأصل لا يمكنهم أن يقبلوا، بيّنات على غير ما قرره القانون ممّا يجعل حريّة الخصوم في اختيار وانتقاء المؤيّدات تجد إطارا لها في وسائل الإثبات المعتمدة قانونا بحيث يجب التقيّد بها إذا ما نشدوا من القضاء الحماية وقد أكد فقه القضاء التونسي هذه المعاني إذ جاء في القرار التعقيبي المدني الصادر بتاريخ 19 ماي 1959 "أنّ أدلة الإثبات المقبولة هي المنصوص عليها بالفصل 427 م.إ.ع فاعتماد غيرها اعتماد على غير دليل قانوني" .
الفقرة الثانية: إجراءات الخصومة التنازعية الاستعجالية
القيام استعجاليا
شروطه:
بساطة اجراءاته

القضاء الإستعجالي الذي يتميز " بالفورية " والسرعة والاختصار فإذا كان ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة الابتدائية لا يمكن أن يقل عن 21 يوم إذا كان للخصم مقر بالتراب التونسي وعن 60 يوما إذا كان مقره بالخارج أو إذا كانت الدولة والمؤسسات العمومية طرف مطلوب في القضية ، فإن ميعاد الحضور أمام القضاء الاستعجالي إذا كان النزاع المعروض عليه يكتسي صبغة عادية من التأكد 3 أيام فقط على معنى الفصل 203 مرافعات .

لكن إذا كان التأكد المبرر لاختصاص قاضي الأمور المستعجلة تأكدا شديدا فإن مهمة ضبط ميعاد الحضور تصبح خاضعة إلى اجتهاد القاضي الإستعجالي الذي ينظر في القضية . ويمكنه في مثل هذه الحالات أن يأذن بالإستدعاء لليوم نفسه أو للغد ، كما يمكنه أن يتلقى المطلب مباشرة ودون المرور بكتابة المحكمة ولو بمنزله الخاص، ولا فرق في ذلك بين أيام العمل وأيام العطل ، وفي ذلك من المرونة والتبسيط الشيء الكثير إذ يمكن تعهيد القاضي الإسعجالي ولو في منزله في حالات التأكد، و لعلّ ذلك تدعيم وضمان أقصى للحق في اللجوء إلى القضاء .

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن شدة التأكد لا تخول اختصار آجال الحضور فقط وانما تجيز حتى الإستغناء عن خدمات العدل المنفذ في تبليغ الإستدعاء والإستعاضة عنها بخدمات أحد أعوان المحكمة أو السلطة الإدارية وفي ذلك تخفيف على المتقاضي ما لا يَخْفَي .

وفي نفس هذا الإتجاه يمكن إرجاء خلاص المعاليم القانونية المستوجبة إن إقتضى الحال ذلك حتى لا يتعطل نشر القضية بسبب تعذر احترام ذلك الإجراء أيام العطل وفي غير أوقات العمل الإدارية .

واختصار اجل الحضور في المادة الإستعجالية لا يقتصر على الطور الإبتدائي بل يتعداه إلى محكمة الدرجة الثانية . أما أجل استدعاء المحامي المستأنف للجلسة فإنه لا يمكن ان يقل عن 30 يوما في القضايا العادية لكن في القضايا الإستعجالية ينخفض إلى 8 أيام فقط .

وباعتبار أن علامة البلوغ المثبتة لتوجيه الرسالة مضمونة الوصول في ظرف 24 ساعة من تاريخ التبليغ والتي اشترطها الفصل 8 عند التبليغ وفقا للفقرتين 2 و3 من ذلك الفصل، قد لا ترجع في الوقت المناسب . فإن اشتراط الإستظهار بها مع عريضة الدعوى في المادة الإستعجالية يتنافى مع بساطة وسرعة الإجراءات بالنسبة لهذه المادة . ولذلك السبب اقتضت الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 8 م م م ت " أن لزوم الإدلاء بما يثبت الإبلاغ غير وارد بالنسبة للقضايا المنظورة استعجاليا .


تمييز القضاء الاستعجالي عن حالات القضاء العادي بطرق استعجالية

توجد بعض الحالات التي أقر فيها المشرع امكانية النظر استعجاليا دون توفر شروط القضاء الاستعجالي سالفة الذكر لهذا فإنها تعتبر حالات قضاء عادي منظور فيها بطرق استعجالية ومنها على سبيل المثال الأوامر بالدفع والتسبقات الاستعجالية.


الأوامر بالدفع

يشكّل نظام الأمر بالدفع طريقة تقاضي خاصة تؤدّي بالدائن إلى استخلاص حقّه في أسرع الأوقات و بأقل التكاليف بفضل الصّبغة المبسّطة لإجراءات الأمر بالدفع، فضلا عمّا تتميز به من طابع أحادي و خاصّة خلال طورها الأول. وتعدّ طريقة الأمر بالدفع خطرة لأن القاضي لا يكتفي باتّخاذ مجرّد تدبير وقتي وقائي عند التّأكد فحسب (كما هو الحال بالنّسبة للقضاء المستعجل أو الأذون على العرائض)، بل إنّه يفصل بسرعة في أصل الحق.

و يمكن تعريف الأمر بالدّفع بأنّه إجراء يقع القيام به من جانب واحد و يهدف إلى تمكين الدّائن من استخلاص نوع معيّن من ديونه بأيسر السّبل و أسرعها.

كما تعرّف إجراءات الأمر بالدّفع بكونها " إجراءات من نوع خاص يجوز بمقتضاها للدّائن أن يستصدر من القضاء في غياب مدينه، أمرا بآداء دينه و ذلك ضمن جملة من الشّروط، و هي تهدف إلى اختصار إجراءات إقامة دعوى و تبسيطها تيسيرا على الدّائنين لاستيفاء ديونهم التي ثبتت بالكتابة..."

و لما صدر القانون عدد 87 لسنة 1986، المؤرخ في غرة سبتمبر 1986 و المتعلق بتنقيح م.م.م.ت، وقع تعديل الاجراءات المتعلقة بالأمر بالدفع بإلغاء طريقة المعارضة و اعتمادا طريقة الاستئناف المباشر كطريقة عادية وحيدة للطعن فيه. كما تم إقحام الشيك في ميدان الأمر بالدفع حسب الفصل 59 جديد من م.م.م.ت : الذي اصبح يخوّل امكانية استصدار أمر بالدفع على أساس مختلف الأوراق التجارية بما في ذلك الشيك (Chèque). و الجدير بالملاحظة أن التعديل المذكور منح لإجراءات الأمر بالدفع خصوصيـة و أهمية متزايدة إذ أن إلغاء طريقة معارضة الأمر بالدفع مثل دعما للنجاعة المرتقبة من وراء هذه الاجراءات " الاستثنائية "، و بالتالي تفادي التطويل و التعقيد في اجراءات سمتها التيسير على الدائن في اقتضاء حقّه الثابت.

ولم تبق اجراءات الأمر بالدفع بمنأى عن التنقيح الأخير الذي أدخل على مجلة المرافعات المدنيـة و التجارية بمقتضى القانون عدد 82 لسنة 2002 المؤرخ في 03 أوت 2002 (و المتعلق بتنقيح بعض الفصول من م.م.م.ت و اتمامها)، إذ شملها التعديل ضمن الفصلين 60 و 61 من المجلة المذكورة ووقع سن اجراءات جديدة تهدف بالأساس إلى دعم الضمانات التي تحيط بهذه الطريقة المختصرة للتقاضي: و ذلك بأن أوجب المشرّع ارفاق نسخة من سند الدين بمحضر الإنذار بالدفع الذي يوجه للمدين، و بالترفيع في المهلة الممنوحة إلى هذا الأخير- لكي يقوم بالخلاص- إلى حدود ثلاثين يوما إذا كان يقطن خارج البلاد التونسية. كما أقر المشرع تخويل الدائن استصدار أمر بالدفع ضد المدين الذي أضحى مجهول المقر بعد مغادرة مقره الأصلي دون اعلام الدائن بذلك، و بالتالي تمّ توفير المزيد من الضمانات للدائن ليستخلص دينه بسرعة.


التسبقات الاستعجالية:
المبحث الثاني: إجراءات الخصومة الولائية

يعرّف الفقه العمل الولائي بأنّه " التصّرف الذي يصدره القاضي بحكم ماله من ولاية عامة على الذين يتعلق بهم تصرفه بهدف إعانتهم على تحقيق مصالحهم المشروعة " .و يستنتج من هذا التعريف أن العمل الولائي لا يصدره القاضي بماله من سلطة قضائية في فصل المنازعات، و إنما هو وسيلة تحفظيّة وقتيّة تهدف إلى مساعدة الطّالب على تحقيق مصلحته المشروعة دون المساس بالأصل. و يشكّل الإذن على العريضة، لدى أغلب الفقهاء، النموذج الأساسي للأعمال الولائيّــة.

ولقد قامت محكمة التعقيب بضبط معالم العمل الولائي في قرارها عدد 50211 بتاريخ: 29 أفريل 1997 والذي جاء فيه مايلي: "حيث أن الحكم بمعناه الخاص هو القرار الصادر عن محكمة مشكّلة تشكيلا صحيحا ومختصة (أو صارت مختصة بعدم الاعتراض على اختصاصها في الوقت المناسب) في خصوص ما رفع إليها وفق قواعد المرافعات سواء أكان صادرا في معظم الخصومة أو في شق منها أو في مسألة متفرعة عنها ويتميز إذا الحكم بكونه يصدر من محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية وبما للمحكمة من سلطة قضائية أي أن يصدر في خصومة. وحيث إلى جانب الوظيفة الأساسية للمحاكم وهي الفصل في الخصومات توجد وظيفة أخرى تباشر بها المحاكم أعمالا كثيرة هي أقرب إلى الإدارة منها إلى القضاء وحريّ تسميتها بالوظيفة الولائية ولما كان القضاة تتوفر فيهم ضمانات خاصة منها العلم بالقانون والخبرة بتطبيقه فهذه الضمانات تشفع في تكليفهم القيام بهذه الأعمال الولائية التي تخرج عن وظيفة القضاء. وحيث يتميز العمل القضائي عن التصرف الولائي بطبيعة الإجراءات التي تتبع في سبيل إصدار القرار فإذا كان التصرف قد اتخذ في مواجهة الخصوم بعد سماع أقوال المدعى عليه أو بعد دعوته لإبداء أقواله ولو لم يحضر كان العمل قضائيا ويكون التصرف ولائيا إذا تم بناءا على طلب أحد الخصوم دون أن يدعى الطرف الآخر للحضور لإبداء أقواله في هذا الطلب. وحيث يستخلص من كل ما سبق أن العمل يكون قضائيا إذا تعلق بنزاع ويكفي أن يكون النزاع محتملا وإذا صدر التصرف دون منازعة ودون أن يحتمل أن يثير أية منازعة عد ولائيا. وحيث أن لهذه التفرقة بين الحكم والعمل الولائي أهمية قصوى إذ أن قواعد المرافق المنظمة للوظيفة القضائية للمحاكم بها فيما تباشره المحاكم من أعمال ولائية كما أن هذه الأعمال لا تحوز حجية الشيء المحكوم به ولا يطعن فيها بنفس طرق الطعن المقررة بالنسبة إلى الأحكام العادية وإنما يجوز التظلم منها بطرق خاصة حددها المشرع صلب الفصل 213 وما بعده من م.م.م.ت(بالنسبة للإذن على عريضة). وحيث أن هذا العمل هو عمل ولائي كيفما سبق تعريفه فهو ليس بحكم قضائي إذا لم يبت في منازعة ولا وجود لمواجهة بين خصمين ولا يصح بالتالي الطعن فيه بطرق الطعن المخصصة للأحكام العادية".

كما سبق لمحكمة التعقيب التونسيّة أنّ عرفت العمل الولائي وتحديدا فيما يتعلّق بالإذن على المطلب أو بالإذن على عريضة وفرّقت بينه وبين العمل القضائي في قراراها عدد 21152 بتاريخ 28 جوان 1989( ) الذي جاء فيه ما يلي : "الإذن على العريضة باعتباره وسيلة وقتيّة وضعها المشرّع لحفظ حقوق ومصالح مهدّدة بالتلاشي فإنّه لا يتعلّق بفصل خصومة إذ أنّه صادر بموجب سلطة ولائيّة وبناء على طلب من طرف واحد ودون أن يستدعي الطرف الآخر وبالتّالي فإنّه لا يجوز اعتماده للطعن في القرار المنتقد بدعوى أنّه تولّى البتّ في موضوع اتّصل به القضاء إذ لا اتّصال للقضاء إلاّ فيما تتولّى فيه المحاكم النظر من نزاعات". وجاء في القرار المذكور كذلك : "أنّ الإذن على العريضة المحتجّ به لم يتناول أصل النّزاع القائم بين الطرفين...".

ومن خلال هذا القرار يمكن القول إن محكمة التعقيب عرّفت العمل الولائي وفرّقت بينه وبين العمل القضائي فالعمل الولائي هو وسيلة وقتيّة لحفظ الحقوق لا يفصل خصومة خلافا للعمل القضائي أو الحكم القضائي الذي يبتّ في النزاع ويفصل فيه.

ويصدر الحكم الولائي ولو دون استدعاء المطلوب خلافا للحكم الذي يتميّز باستدعاء المطلوب كما يجب قانونا ليصدر في مواجهته. وتبعا لذلك فإنّ العمل الولائي لا يتمتّع بحجيّة الأمر المقضي أو ما عبّر عليها المشرّع بقرينة النفوذ التي للأحكام وتبعا لذلك يجوز استصدار أمر ولائي ثان بعد رفض الأوّل مثلا ولو في نفس الموضوع والسبب دون إمكانية التمسّك باتّصال القضاء. إذ لا اتّصال للقضاء إلاّ فيما تتولّى المحاكم النظر من نزاعات وفق ما جاء بالقرار التعقيبي المذكور.

والعمل الولائي لا يحتاج إلى تعليل وذكر المستندات الواقعيّة والقانونية مثلما يوجب ذلك الفصل 123 من م.م.م.ت فيما يتعلّق بالأحكام ولا يصدر العمل الولائي بجلسة علنيّة وإنّما يقع إصداره بالمكتب وفي حالات التأكّد القصوى يمكن إصداره ولو بمنزل القاضي.

على أنّه في صورة طلب الرّجوع في الإذن يجب على الحاكم أن يستمع إلى الخصوم والحكم الصادر بهذه المناسبة يجب تعليله وفق ما اقتضى ذلك الفصل 219 من م.م.م.ت. ويمكن حوصلة أهمّ الفروق بين العمل الولائي والعمل القضائي فيما يلي :

-الحكم يمكن أن يحوز حجيّة الشيء المحكوم فيه، في حين أنّ الأعمال الولائية لا تتمتّع بهذه الحجيّة.( )

-يسقط العمل بالحكم بعد مضيّ 20 عاما من صدوره حسب الفصل 257 من م.م.م.ت، أمّا الإذن على العريضة فيسقط إن لم يقدّم للتنفيذ في ظرف عشرة أيّام من تاريخ صدوره ويفقد مفعوله حسب الفصل 221 م.م.م.ت.


-الطعن في الإذن على العريضة لا يكون حسب الطرق المقرّرة للطعن في الأحكام القضائية.

-الأوامر الولائية كالإذن على العريضة لا تخضع للقواعد الإجرائية العامة كالمواجهة بين الخصوم وعلانية الجلسات.


-يمكن اتّخاذ إذنا على المطلب بناء على طلب شخص لم يكن طرفا أصليا في النّزاع وذلك في صورة تعلّق الإذن بموضوع ناشئ أو متفرّع عن الدعوى الأصلية كتعديل أجرة اختبار أو مؤتمن عدلي أو حتّى أجرة محام.( )

-القاضي عندما يبتّ في النّزاع فهو "يحكم" أمّا إذا أصدر إذنا على عريضة فهو "يأمر" ولكن هذا لا يعني أنّ القاضي عندما ينظر في الإذن على المطلب فأذنه بما عرضه صاحبه أو يرفض الإذن له بما طلب.


وهذا لا يعني أنّ القاضي لا يراعي القانون، فهو ملزم بالتحقّق من تلقاء نفسه من توفّر كلّ الشروط الواجب توفّرها في المطلب، وهو ملزم بالتثبّت من اختصاصه في إصدار مثل ذلك الإذن على أنّه معفى من تعليل إذنه خلافا للأحكام التي يتوجّب تعليلها قانونا وأن يكون تعليلا مستساغا مؤدّ للنتيجة التي توصّلت إليها وفق ما توجب ذلك محكمة التعقيب وعلى سبيل المثال في قرارها( ) "الذي اعتبر أنّ تعليل الأحكام شرط لازم لصحّة الحكم". 


منقول من موقع جوريسيبديا للقانون المشارك

----------

